# Power cord or snake???



## TonyBal (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this but I guess you could consider this a safety issue. I had the unfortunate run in with a “Black Racer” in my garage/workshop. I’m not sure who was more scared, him or me. :fie: He crawled under the work bench that was against the wall & near the door. There was no way that I was going to just let him be & hope that he would eventually find his way out. Of course he was behind a dozen or so 50 lbs bags of sand that I was meaning to move eventually but not during a 98 degree day. Got the bags moved & the snake safely relocated with the help of some compressed air. Now the problem is that every time I see a black power cord lying on the ground I think it is a snake. Maybe its time for some therapy.:wacko:


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

That looks like a big snake. Skin it & make some pen blanks with a story. You'll have to get cords in other colors. That will help till an orange snake shows up or something.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I always thought that the safety adage about suspending all power cords from the ceiling/wall rather than trailing across the floor was to do with removing trip hazards (we use "Sky Hooks" for that purpose). Guess I have to rethink that one now!

BTW all my power cords are yellow, but then we don't have too many snakes here in the UK

Regards

Phil


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

If it was in my shed, they may have found both us dead ... I am always looking for snakes as a freind of mine once had one laying behind the T.V. and thought the same as You it was a cord till it moved and then found out it was 2' Moccassin , so now I am always lookin....Glad Ya saw it before it got ya


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's why my shop is sealed, top to bottom. Well that and the heat! Living here, south of New Orleans, right next to the swamp, snakes in the yard are too common. Don't want to reach for something and pull up a snake instead. Small spiders can't even get in!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't like spiders and snakes and that ain't what it takes -----Whoa that sounds like a song or am I telling a lttle of my age


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Tony - your Black Racer is a handsome lad. Perhaps you could train it to hold things for you in hard to reach places? Once trained, you could even take him on walks through the neighborhood. 

Note to self: when the power cord changes from 18/2 to 10/3, it's probably NOT a power cord. 

At one of our local monuments:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think that any snake is better 100 ft. away, and moving away! When I was about 5 year old, about 60 year ago! My Father would get the plow horse from My Granddad's house,and I rode with Him (one time!) to Our house. A blue Racer started following us#@$% !! That was the worst , and only ride on a horse I had! My Father had every thing He could do to keep the horse beneath Him. I can see a 4" SNAKE, and I am sweating it!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Look at him this way,He/She is non-venomous, it eats spiders,worms,crickets,termites and other wood -boring insects. He is definetly more scared of you than anything else except maybe a cat and more than likely was lookin for a cool place to stay for a while till it cools down. I'd just let nature take its course. He'll be good for your wood in the meantime.


----------

